# Point @ Poipu



## rj80 (Jan 10, 2015)

Which building are they working on constructing now as of Jan. 2015? What one is the next one to be worked on and which one was just finished?

Thanks!


----------



## Dollie (Jan 13, 2015)

2012 Building 4 - completed
2013 Buildings 6, then Building 2 - completed
2014 Building 3, then Building 5, 7 & Lobby
2015 Building 8, then Building 9
2016 Building 1, then Building 10
2017 Building then Shop Building


----------

